# Strange bird



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Came across this one on facebook. In the thumbnail I thought indigo, then when I enlarged it, saw it had a tail bar. Pretty bird.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Maryofexeter, What Is The Name Of The Profile You Got The Pic. From On Facebook? Im Also On Facebook And Would Like To See Who Else Is Into Pigeons On There. Thanks Hope You Dont Get To Snowed In. Shawn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Came across this one on facebook. In the thumbnail I thought indigo, then when I enlarged it, saw it had a tail bar. Pretty bird.


Hey Becky, remember this one? -










It looks very similar to the one in your picture now.
I'll try to get updated picture, but he's very fast and a little camera shy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Would love to see an updated picture  Even as a baby he looked much like this one. 

I'm not sure if this is opal or bronze or what. If the body wasn't blue, I'd almost say it was a RR. I know they can bleed blue pretty bad, but I don't believe I've seen one that bad.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Shawn, there's quite a few pigeon people on facebook. If you search 'pigeons' or 'racing pigeons', there's a few different groups/pages and a lot of people that pop up.

The group RACING PIGEONS is where I found it. Hopefully this link will work right http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=5778950807&ref=search&sid=1326437118.3864029486..1
If you take a look at the photos, that bird, along with a lot of other pretty ones, should be in the first or second page.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank You For Taking The Time To Get Me That Info. Shawn


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

It could be a mosaic.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Mary, I think it is an opal.
Here are a few I have that are somewhat similar except for being pied.
Keith


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

indigobob said:


> It could be a mosaic.


Yep, I was thinking about that too.


Opal is very likely, except the only question I have with that is, it doesn't have the typical darker lacing on the wing pattern. The bird appears to be a t-pattern, and the black is all eaten up like indigo would do. Hmmmm. Maybe it just has a weird tail with very unnoticeable washed out spots. Or maybe it's bronze and it's either just the picture, or just me that's looking at it wrong.


----------

